# Codificar el pic 16F84 en assembler



## corzuela (May 22, 2007)

Hola necesito ayuda alguien que me pueda pasar un manual o ejemplos de assembler para programa el pic 16F84 para un robot (un auto).

   Todavia no tengo muy claras las ideas .Espero respuestas pronto


----------



## mabauti (May 22, 2007)

http://micropic.galeon.com/curso2.html

http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/pic2/ind_pic2.html


----------



## corzuela (May 28, 2007)

Gracias mabauti por las direcciones, me va a ayudar muchisimo


----------



## fitocondria (Jun 18, 2007)

editado por no aparecer los archivos adjuntos.


----------

